# Real Area 51/Groom Lake info



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2010)

A friend of my father-in-law worked on the A-12 and Oxcart programs and was one of the Flight Test Engineers on the F-117 project as well. The site belwo is chock full of declassified USAF, NASA and CIA documentation on test programs and projects. I just spent a couple of hours on the site and have been enjoying it all.

The photos and video section is quite interesting.

Declassified Legacy of the Secret Heroes of NASA High Range test flights and Area 51 Black Projects in Nevada

More stuff to follow.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 19, 2010)

*gasp* No UFO theories??? How can you conjecture about Area 51 without mentioning UFO's? 

</sarcasm>

Cool site! It always amazes me that people still think that when something is mentioned in the papers as "top secret" or "the latest technology", they believe it. Heck, all you're hearing about through the mainstream media is the stuff "obsolete" enough that the military doesn't care if the public knows! Which makes you wonder....what DO they have there? Are we really that far away from antigravity and flying cars?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow, very interesting site Eric. Thank you for the link sir.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2010)

Excellent!

It's amazing the high rate of losses for the A-12/SR-71


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2010)

Considering that all of the technology was developed from scratch using slide rules and mechanical calculating machines, it's not terribly surprising. Everything being done in those days was bleeding edge.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2010)

Very interesting site Eric, thanks for sharing!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 29, 2010)

Excellent site Eric. 
Thanks. 


Wheels


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 29, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Are we really that far away from antigravity and flying cars?


Recently declassified..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's a great pic whomever took it. Very cool.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 11, 2010)

The flying car looks like a slot car model. 

By the way the fact that the top of the base is unclassifed, doesn't mean that there aren't labratories and other equipment underneath. Lately there has been a lot of talk about a spy aircraft called Aurora, that is meant to be superfast. A potential example of a successful black project not reported? The best way to hide something is in plain sight. Therefore the main base at the top may be unclassified but doesn't mean that there isn't an area underneath...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 11, 2010)

The Aurora speculation has been around for almost 20 years and to date, not one photo has appeared. 

Secret labs? Not exactly. They picked the place because it was out of the way to test aircraft like the U-2 and the SR-71. I have been there. At the time, they were testing the F-117 Nighthawk. No little green men, no alien ships, just good ole 'Merican ingenuity.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 11, 2010)

I am not saying the labs are little green-men or aliens. I am saying that underneath could be experiments in fuel improvement, paints and engine technology. I have seen some things on a forum on black aircraft which had a weird light configeration and could have been a larger fighter apparently like the F-16 with the different wings or not. It was hard to judge. I really don't think the USAF is not still testing out new black projects, somewhere... I just mention Aurora because it is one of the projects that everyone is talking about. I don't know that is possible with current metallurgy either. I heard the SR-71 Blackbird had problems with panel expansion when it was hot from travelling at Mach 3+...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 11, 2010)

There are a number of places where testing goes on with technologies, materials, propulsion, etc. Area 51 (Groom Lake) just has more visibility than other places that are also doing all kinds of testing.


----------

